# Archie In The Backyard PICTURES



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Beasty (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome shots!


----------



## All_American (Jul 21, 2009)

That last pic is the classic look of " Are you looking at me?" Great shots that you took.


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree, Those pic's are great! Archie's a stud!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 21, 2009)

lookin' great.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the 2nd shot, he's really diggin that grass!


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 24, 2009)

The 2nd pic is my favourite too. He looks kidda shy


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 29, 2011)

I seen you on YouTube!! Lol I love your tegus they look so pretty


----------



## Larkspur (Jul 30, 2011)

Great pictures! I love the 2nd one also


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! Im pretty sure you are the one who makes all the youtube vids but not sure. If so i want to thank you!!! I LOVE watching them and you are what made me want to get a Tegu so THANKS!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 30, 2011)

_Check dates,.. this thread is over 2yrs old and the OP hasn't logged in since April 2010._


----------



## got10 (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------

